# Postpartum Incontinence



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone else going through this?

I keep reading about leaking while sneezing or jogging, but that's not what's happening to me. I'm 3 days pp, and I'm just leaking pee-- it's falling out of me. I have absolutely no control, and I have no idea I'm doing it until it's already done.

My ob and the nurses at the hospital were saying to give it some time, but at that point, I didn't realize how bad the problem was. I thought I was just not making it to the bathroom on time (stress incontinence?), but really, I'm actually filling up my pad with pee everytime I get up.

Does anyone have any btdt advice or even has had this problem and it gotten better with time? I can't imagine waiting 6 weeks to do something about this.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I wish I had a story to share with you, but I have not had this experience, or known anyone who has. With the unusual tear you had, especially, I think it would be totally warranted for you to call them up and tell them what's going on.

I've been reading some really interesting things about kegeling, or rather it not being so helpful to just kegel kegel kegel, squats are (apparently) where it's at for pelvic floor strengthening, when you can of course!


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

It's possible for your bladder to be "traumatized" by delivery. I think more common in those who have had epidurals. If you are not already, be sure to pee at regular intervals (maybe every hour or 2 if you can) to prevent your bladder from getting overfull. Avoid anything irritating, caffeine, etc. This should improve rapidly over a fairly short time and if the problem remains there are several different options. I know many people (including the physicians I work for as a CNM, yikes) are not aware that there are physical therapists specializing in this area. Definitely call and get some help though!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok. I'm definitely going to call. I had horrible SPD this pregnancy, and wanted to start PT at 6 weeks pp (especially now that I have new insurance.). It's really, really, really good to know that this isn't normal, and I'm going to call the dr's office ASAP. With all the bleeding, I didn't realize that I had so little control until yesterday.

I didn't have an epidural, but requested a catheter during labor because I simply couldn't pee--- I had been trying since labor began and could not get it out for some reason. I wonder if that would have the same effect.

I am drinking a diet coke as I write this-- (my last, I swear!); and am defnitely trying to pee more often. The problem is m


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

well... I called the office and they said that all we could do is wait. I just burst into tears at that point. I'm going to take dh's advice and not freak out until next friday. I just wish there were some positive stories about this getting better on its own; but I don't see any. I can only find loads of people saying they have this problem years post partum.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Hugs to you, sorry this happened. I would try not to freak out yet. I bet people for whom it resolves quickly don't post on the internet as much.

I went to your other thread and read about your tear. If it doesn't resolve on its own, I'd wonder whether you might have torn into your urethra or bladder. If that's the case it should be fixable. Try not to worry too much yet.


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

With my 1st child, a week or two after birth, I had a hard time trying to figure out when I had to go. Most times, I had to run into the bathroom and peed a little on the way there. The situation resolved itself within a week or so. I retained a lot of water with that pregnancy and I think it was the water finally being expelled from my boday. With my second, I had incontinent problems during the latter part of the pregnancy and it continued after birth. The problem wasn't as bad but it didn't resolved itself for a couple of months.

I don't know if this will help you, but there is some hope that it won't last forever.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Tex. I had some pretty severe urinary incontinence after ds was born. I had leaking urine issues, couldn't slow let alone stop the flow, no warning that the bladder was going to let loose for over a month after he was born. For about 3 months after, I was religious about making sure I went to the bathroom every hour or more frequently so that I didn't wet my pants. It slowly got better. Still have occasional problems with stress incontinence when I cough, sneeze and sometimes when I run. But I've had 2 more babies since him and had brief flares to almost that level. At some point, when life is less stressful and I have better insurance, I do plan on seeing a PT that specializes in this.

Sucks to have the issue. Hope that yours resolves to a manageable level soon.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I spent a good bit of time yesterday crying about this-- it's just so disheartening. I've been 'sick' (pregnancy, spd, c-section recovery, pregnant, spd...) for so long that I was really hoping this vaginal delivery would help me get my life back.

Dimitriz mom, how did you deal? Should I be considering getting diapers? Since I'm constantly wet, I feel like I'm basically getting a diaper rash on top of all the soreness down there.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I went through a lot of pads (heavy flow, overnight type, with wings), changing them every time I went to the bathroom. TBH, it sucked.









I hope that things improve for you soon... and that if they aren't, that you are able to get a referral to someone who can help.

When you called the office, who did you talk to? If it was just the receptionist or the nurse, be a pain in the @ss and make them have the doctor call you.


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

It seems like there are a lot of postpartum issues that do resolve on their own-and I hope this does, but with your symptoms I would be concerned that it was a fistula or other serious issue. It makes sense that your doc would want to wait and see for a bit, but I would also expect him/her to take this seriously and talk to you about what the problem could be and what the next steps would be to address the problem. To me, "wait six weeks" is not an acceptable answer. Do you have the option of seeing someone else if you're not improving in a week?

[and I would second that if you haven't already, you should talk to the doctor directly]


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

That sounds pretty concerning to me, especially with your tearing you mentioned in the other post. Being "constantly wet" is not normal, and your tear will not be able to heal like that. I would insist on being evaluated asap, and if your doctor doesn't listen to you, get a second opinion. As a PP mentioned, I really think you need to make sure you don't have a fistula. I know that sounds scary, but if you do have a fistula or other injury, it can be repaired. Sometimes if an injury to the anterior vaginal wall is very minor it can heal up on its own if a catheter is kept in place to drain the urine straight from the bladder, so that it is not constantly irritating the torn area.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

These things do usually improve on their own (at least to some degree) over time. That said, if you want to be seen (and I think you are totally justified and correct to want to be seen) call your doctor or midwife back and make them see you. Otherwise you could certainly see another provider. I think it is too early to see a urologist-- especially because surgery should be a last resort. Depending on your insurance you may be able to self refer to a PT but you could just call around to some PT places and ask. I don't know where you are located but the Rehabiliation Institute of Chicago has a whole women's health program. You could maybe call them or check out their website and at least get some ideas.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you could have a fistula. If so, it won't fix itself.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had some bladder issues PP .. they weren't the same as yours, i'm not sure what was wrong.. but i was about 3 weeks pp when i ended up with a UTI and finally totally broke down about it.. i was leaking pee, leaking at weird times (like just standing there right after i had gone), either feeling like i had to go all the time or not at all the symptoms changed every few days the first few weeks.. everything i read online when something new started happening said it was not normal and that i would likely deal with it for a long time and i was just so uncomfortable .. yet when i saw my midwife at 6 weeks i was pretty much normal... whatever was wrong resolved itself .. so, while i was not wanting to just wait - just waiting worked, i guess that is what i'm saying.. while in your case it might be good to rule out other issues sooner, time is a very hopeful thing and maybe all those stories on the internet are about the people who didn't get better and there are other silent people who do/did? (and i did go see a dr. about my issues due to the uti at 3 wks, and other than that they said to wait til my 6 week pp visit and see if it was better )


----------



## lilith1 (Dec 5, 2008)

My youngest son is 1 year old and I still deal with some degree of incontinence, especially running, jumping, sneezing. It does get better little by little though, Kegel exercises helped me. I figure it took 10 months for my body to change before birth, it won't fix itself in a week. As annoying as it is I wait another 6 months before I take serious steps. After 2 - 26 hour labors within 15 months it's o.k. If I would have felt there was something more serious going on I would have pushed for some testing.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you think it's possible that you might have a UTI, since you got the cath, it might be part of the problem. You could treat yourself for that while you are trying to find someone to see. Cranberry concentrate capsules, there's s certainly no harm in that. Maybe even some uva ursi?


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banana731*
> 
> Do you think it's possible that you might have a UTI, since you got the cath, it might be part of the problem. You could treat yourself for that while you are trying to find someone to see. Cranberry concentrate capsules, there's s certainly no harm in that. Maybe even some uva ursi?


I agree, but I would pull out the big guns if it's so bad you're leaking continuously. Honestly, I would go to the ER or Convenient care so they can check. Especially if your OB is unwilling to see you. That's ridiculous.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I had the exact same problem for a few days postpartum. I remember feeling fluid just pouring out. At first I thought I was hemorrhaging and waddled to the bathroom in a panic. Nope just pee. I got better very quickly and could actually stop the flow of urine midstream by 6 weeks postpartum. Now I have no inontinence at all. Hang in there! It should get better very soon.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom*
> 
> I went through a lot of pads (heavy flow, overnight type, with wings), changing them every time I went to the bathroom. TBH, it sucked.
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maryeliz*
> 
> It seems like there are a lot of postpartum issues that do resolve on their own-and I hope this does, but with your symptoms I would be concerned that it was a fistula or other serious issue. It makes sense that your doc would want to wait and see for a bit, but I would also expect him/her to take this seriously and talk to you about what the problem could be and what the next steps would be to address the problem. To me, "wait six weeks" is not an acceptable answer. Do you have the option of seeing someone else if you're not improving in a week?
> 
> [and I would second that if you haven't already, you should talk to the doctor directly]


I didn't talk to the doctor but I sure will on monday. I can't belive I just took, sorry nothing we can do, as an answer. If there really isn't anything they can do, then he should tell me that to my face.

I have good insurance, and could probably see most anyone, but I don't know who. I feel like I've bounced ob's so much-- I transfered care to this guy late in my pregnancy in hopes of getting vbac. I feel very little faith in him that he can help me with this issue. I liked my previous provider better, but she seemed to have little experience with vbacs. Even then.... how can I find someone who is an expert in this problem without even knowing what the problem is?

And just to get it out there because I'm so horrified by it, today my 7 day old newborn slept from 3am to 7am. I just fell asleep as well-- when I got up I peed buckets on myself for what felt like 5 minutes. absolutely no warning, and no way of stopping myself. I can't live like this. Other than this issue, my recovery is going great.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

This is terrifying ot me. How could this be????-- I was only in labor for 12 hrs (maybe even less), and pushed for maybe an hour and ahalf. The birth didn't seem traumatic in any way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A&A*
> 
> Sounds like you could have a fistula. If so, it won't fix itself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2Xander*
> 
> That sounds pretty concerning to me, especially with your tearing you mentioned in the other post. Being "constantly wet" is not normal, and your tear will not be able to heal like that. I would insist on being evaluated asap, and if your doctor doesn't listen to you, get a second opinion. As a PP mentioned, I really think you need to make sure you don't have a fistula. I know that sounds scary, but if you do have a fistula or other injury, it can be repaired. Sometimes if an injury to the anterior vaginal wall is very minor it can heal up on its own if a catheter is kept in place to drain the urine straight from the bladder, so that it is not constantly irritating the torn area.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etsdtm99*
> 
> I had some bladder issues PP .. they weren't the same as yours, i'm not sure what was wrong.. but i was about 3 weeks pp when i ended up with a UTI and finally totally broke down about it.. i was leaking pee, leaking at weird times (like just standing there right after i had gone), either feeling like i had to go all the time or not at all the symptoms changed every few days the first few weeks.. everything i read online when something new started happening said it was not normal and that i would likely deal with it for a long time and i was just so uncomfortable .. yet when i saw my midwife at 6 weeks i was pretty much normal... whatever was wrong resolved itself .. so, while i was not wanting to just wait - just waiting worked, i guess that is what i'm saying.. while in your case it might be good to rule out other issues sooner, time is a very hopeful thing and maybe all those stories on the internet are about the people who didn't get better and there are other silent people who do/did? (and i did go see a dr. about my issues due to the uti at 3 wks, and other than that they said to wait til my 6 week pp visit and see if it was better )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banana731*
> 
> Do you think it's possible that you might have a UTI, since you got the cath, it might be part of the problem. You could treat yourself for that while you are trying to find someone to see. Cranberry concentrate capsules, there's s certainly no harm in that. Maybe even some uva ursi?


I don't feel like it's a UTI; but I'll start on the cranberry juice just in case. I really, really hope that this resolves itself. I thought having a vbac was a safer option with an easier recovery-- I"m almost regretting that decision now.


----------



## wolfmom (Jan 10, 2003)

Hugs to you texmati! I know how stressful and scary this is. I also have had some bouts with stress incontinence but I would venture to say that the catheter that you had may be largely to blame. With my first I had this problem (not quite as bad as what you are describing, but definately the same feeling) and he was the only one I had a catheter with. The catheter dilates your urethra (tube from your bladder out) and it can take some time for your body to readjust. Also, some people have a smaller/narrower urethra but the catheter is usually one standard size for adults and it could be that you got dilated more that normal.

I would try to stay as dry as possible by peeing frequently, rinsing well after, and changing your pad frequently. You can get checked out for a fistula but also be patient with yourself and know that you are not anywhere near completely healed from your birth and things with change so much over the next few weeks. It takes a while to recover even from a good vaginal birth so don't be so hard on yourself. You will probably feel much better even in another week or so! Kiss your baby and smile as much as possible and don't do anything you don't have to physically. I hope all goes well with you!


----------



## Onkiekat (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't have any advice, but I want to say I am sorry! This really stinks  I would demand to see a dr ASAP if I were you.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> I didn't talk to the doctor but I sure will on monday. I can't belive I just took, sorry nothing we can do, as an answer. If there really isn't anything they can do, then he should tell me that to my face.
> 
> ...


I'd skip your OBGYN and get an appointment with a urogynocologist. It's probably just temporary, but it sounds like you have some pretty bad nerve damage. The sooner you get treatment the better. I'm sorry you are going through this. I had the same problem and it was so humiliating! I hope everything gets sorted out soon.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

*hugs* mama. i had incontinence after ds2 (and a slew of other problems but i have probs with my bladder anyway) and it did improve. it's awful and embarassing and sucks big time. that said, i used an "everyday liner", not a pad, to take care of the problem so it might be worth looking into. also, it got worse with every UTI or bladder infection (i had one every single month until i FINALLY found a med to work for me) so that's worth looking into as well. however, i know a lot of women who still leak now and then and i have been told that there is a medication for it if it doesn't go away completely. have it looked into further if it seems abnormal but like a PP said, it takes 10 months to get the baby in there and it takes time to heal up after. my body seems to take about 1.5 years to get back to normal after having my little ones.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Texmati!  Massive hugs to you lady!

I have very fast births (5mins pushing with DD1 though she was crowning before i began to push, 6mins with DD2 and that was from 0 station to out!) and persistent OA babies (neither turned to deliver their shoulders and instead came out with them side to side). After DD1 for about 10 days i would just flood urine without any warning. My MW told me that it was likely that my bladder was "shocked and numbed" by the suddenness of the baby passing it. For me that seemed to be true, by 14days PP i had some warning (i.e. i was thinking "i need to pee?" when it ran down my leg instead of having no clue), by 8 weeks i was mostly back to normal, and by 4months i was completely back to normal. I was RELIGIOUS about my PF exercises though, and bought a little plastic resistance device to help (i should really be using it now!).

After DD2 i have a rectocele, but my GP told me it's not severe and we need to wait and see if it heals, since he feels the fascia is stretched, not torn. I was not happy to hear this (felt like my BM was trying to come out of my vagina whenever i went - sorry, TMI, but there it is!) but to be fair i'm nearly 8months PP now and he's right, it doesn't seem happen any more. After DD2 i also had incontinence issues. I found them totally humiliating and so so disheartening. Just miserable. But again, they resolved mostly within weeks and completely within months.

I know you probably don't want to read "months" when it comes to this sort of issue, but the reality is that the recovery from pregnancy and birth (vaginal or surgical) takes years to be complete. Please please give yourself time. I really hope your Ob starts listening to you, or you find someone who will. I second the recommendation to get checked for a fistula (if you can locate your own urethra you should be able to feel if it's coming from there or the vagina or both - maybe a mirror could help?) JIC. Hang on, things WILL improve.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

so I did see the ob today (after waiting for hours!) and was happy that he took me seriously. I found out that I do have a UTI. OB said that it could be a vicious cycle where the incontinence caused the uti, but the uti was keeping me from recovering sensation. He didn't sound too convinced, but I'm still hoping that that was what happened.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm glad you got an answer!!


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottishmommy*
> 
> I'd skip your OBGYN and get an appointment with a urogynocologist. It's probably just temporary, but it sounds like you have some pretty bad nerve damage. The sooner you get treatment the better. I'm sorry you are going through this. I had the same problem and it was so humiliating! I hope everything gets sorted out soon.


 not to pry but did you see a urogynocologist and was it helpful??

Ive had problems for almost 15 years now...after this baby Im done having babies and would like to address it...

sorry to thread hijack


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SGVaughn*
> 
> not to pry but did you see a urogynocologist and was it helpful??
> 
> ...


Yes I did, and I am so happy about it. My advice would be to do a little research first to make sure you're going to a forward thinking one.


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottishmommy*
> 
> Yes I did, and I am so happy about it. My advice would be to do a little research first to make sure you're going to a forward thinking one.


thank you so much for answering...

I think in this one area of medicine my choices are very limited...ie: I had never heard of anything beyond a regular "urologist" until this and was in fact referred to one who repaired a testicular rupture on my husband from a motorcycle accident excellently..but somehow seemed wrong for my needs?

I've had problems since I was 20....Im now 33 and it seems to be a mixed issue because kegels arent the issues ya know?


----------



## Cind12 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, I know this post is SO old but I am hoping to reach you! I recently had my 3rd child via c-section. For the 1st time ever I am leaking urine just like you we're, not related to sneezing or coughing but just at times I am standing or sitting and don't even have to go to the bathroom. This didn't start until about last week---6 weeks postpartum already!! Did your problem get better?? I'm completely disgusted with,yield and cry about it. Help!!!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I too know this is an old thread... For those who are looking for solutions... See you you can get a referral to a physical therapist who is trained to deal with incontinence issues - I finally had had it the end of this summer with leaks. Went and saw one and she was amazingly helpful.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Cind12, it got better-- so, so, so much better. It did take a while, but it did get better. My daughter is 2 now, and I don't think too much about it now. It's a terrible thing to have happen, and I still don't really know why it did happen, but I am better know.


----------



## halee2016 (Aug 4, 2016)

*4 Weeks PP and super incontinent*

Texmati:

I know this is a super old thread but decided to look up the incontinence I'm having and came upon this. I am in the same boat as you were several years ago. Second baby with VBAC and second degree tear. I also had trouble trying to pass urine during my induction :crying: and since delivery I have been involuntarily gushing every time I stand or get out of bed. I am already 4 weeks PP and have started seeing a physio since 2 weeks PP. However the kegels I'm doing aren't working so far. How long did it take for you to regain full control? I start work next month and am petrified of returning in this condition. Also, did you do any special exercises to regain control? I've been told that this happens very rarely but now that I have it I cant seem to find anything online for dealing with this type of incontinence.


----------

